# H&R or Eibach prokit?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, I'll be getting a 200sx SE and want to know which springs will offer a better ride since this will be my daily driver. Which are stiffer? Also, will I have to get new struts right away also, or will my OEM's last a few thousand miles before they die?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

both will give you a shitty shitty shitty shitty shitty ride.

less shitty with new struts though...um, fuck, i cant remember which ones were stiffer...i wanna say the prokits


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *both will give you a shitty shitty shitty shitty shitty ride.
> 
> less shitty with new struts though...um, fuck, i cant remember which ones were stiffer...i wanna say the prokits *




Well I will tell you the h&r springs rode great..

you can ask any forum member that has rode in my car.. the ride was great and allot better than pro kits once the settled in.

I was also using agx's & koni bump rubbers.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

nx2krider93 said:


> *I was also using agx's & koni bump rubbers.  *


that made the difference right there

if your on stockers, itll be like fuckin a hyper chick sitting in your lap every time you change lanes


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i can not speak about the ride on stock struts but I drove like 5months with the h&r's and it rode great.. even took a 1300 mile trip to Florida and loved it...


I also drive to work every day and must hit 9-10 holes a day


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> *
> I also drive to work every day and must hit 9-10 holes a day  *


Trust me Bobby, its much more than that. 
I say go with the H&R springs....I have the prokits on my car, and I've driven Bobby's car.
1) H&R feels much better in terms of handling. Feels like a solid ride...not as bouncy as the prokits.
2)H&Rs look MUCH better on the car. You'll get an even drop, unlike the 4x4 look of the prokits. 
And dont do it on stock anything....if you cant get everything done at once, just take your time. You wont regret it.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

or................you can just get tein basic's

i have tein ss's and.....omg.....wow


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

does anyone have a pic with H&R springs w/agx's


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

springs are springs. If it's not stock, it's gonna be a crappy ride. Not everyone can afford Tien SS coilovers


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

thats why i recommend the basics and those on average are like 750

how much will you spend buying springs and struts at the same time?

why not save a couple hundred more and get coilovers, that have been proven to give a good ride?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

nx2krider93 hows your ride feel. the drop looks perfect by the way.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *springs are springs. If it's not stock, it's gonna be a crappy ride. Not everyone can afford Tien SS coilovers *



you are so far from right it's almost funny...
what would you say if i told you an avid road racer friend of mine runs springs and modified stock shocks and can outrun z06's on willow springs??? What would you say if i told you that my car will basically leave anything this side of $25k sans mazda miata and i only have springs and struts??

I run h&r springs which are stiffer than prokits and Agx shocks. I got my rear beam bent by my road racer friend above and my car is as close to neutral as you can get for a set up that was less than $400. I don't even have strut bars or a rear sway bar and can still out handle rsx-s on coilovers

So now what?
O


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sentra_hilo said:


> *nx2krider93 hows your ride feel. the drop looks perfect by the way. *



the ride is great i mean it is really GREAT it was a little bounce in the begining but after a week or two I was taking turns really fast and it felt go..


on highway it felt so smooth. I really love these springs..
I will be buying a set of H&R's for my b13 nx2000 now


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> *you are so far from right it's almost funny...
> what would you say if i told you an avid road racer friend of mine runs springs and modified stock shocks and can outrun z06's on willow springs??? What would you say if i told you that my car will basically leave anything this side of $25k sans mazda miata and i only have springs and struts??
> 
> I run h&r springs which are stiffer than prokits and Agx shocks. I got my rear beam bent by my road racer friend above and my car is as close to neutral as you can get for a set up that was less than $400. I don't even have strut bars or a rear sway bar and can still out handle rsx-s on coilovers
> ...


 Woah now, keep in mind it's a Sentra we're talking about, we have like 4 _decient_ springs made for us. I'm not saying they're not gonna out-perform stock setup, but if you want good ride & good performance, coilovers are still just about the only way to go. I have AGX, Prokit, and rear motivational mounts and I so want to toss them and get Tien SS.

BTW, tien basics went for like $750 on one website that someone dug up, typically it's around $1050 after shipping.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

talk to liu


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Why not go with Progress Coil Overs the same that they used on the SER in Sport Compact car cheap and great ride quality.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I have the H&Rs w/ AGXs and the ride is fine. Definitely stiffer than stock but the adjustability of the AGXs helps out. Everyone is right about the drop, the H&Rs level it out better. Whatever you do, don't lower the car w/o better shocks, the ride will suck and you will ruin your shocks.

Here is a pic of my car w/ the H&R springs and KYB AGX shocks.


----------

